

Show HN: Pages - The private, easy to use document writer. - dougbarrett
http://pages.pintsoft.com/view/?html=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

======
simon
Sorry. NoScript is having fits over your page, burping XSS warnings to the
max. I'll pass for now.

~~~
dougbarrett
Yea, it's pretty much 90% javascript. It cant' have the real-time preview
editor or javascript code syntax highlighter without it.

